# Foam tires on the oval



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

What wheels mount right up to the 18t. 
Foam tires on carpet oval, any compound advice???


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

You bought a mini??????????? Your STILL CRAZY!!!! ive got 3


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Yea, it's on the way, I spent some time the other night ordering all the stuff, spare parts and all...But there doesn't seem to be much help in this area...Oh well, guess I'll just have to wing it.

How about mini t's at the Iowa race this year???:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP #640 the fronts are purple orange and the rears are purple. They are cut to 50 mm. Email Me if You want some.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank you Bud, and I'm sorry I forgot about you :freak: .

You have mail :thumbsup: .


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

BSR also make 18 t foams


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

How about mini t's at the Iowa race this year???:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
Ill be there with mine.. I can see a old school grudge match...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I use the BRP tires for carpet AND concrete/asphalt... they are the best in my mind.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, you can use the mini-t rear rims on the front and the rear of an 18t if you hadn't figured that out yet.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

jenzorace said:


> Ill be there with mine.. I can see a old school grudge match...


Jenzo, they run late model bodies with wings around here, does that sound like fun for Iowa???


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a edm body for mine. I had a mamba in it it wheelied the entire staightaways.I used buds tires. I have a minit, i narrowed the fronts and trued them. There Bitchin. Look in my gallery its on there.


----------



## haught123 (Jan 8, 2007)

jenzorace said:


> How about mini t's at the Iowa race this year???:thumbsup:


Ill be there with mine.. I can see a old school grudge match...[/QUOTE]
Where and when is this Iowa race at? I live in Iowa so im kinda curious about what it is.

Ryan


----------

